# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Kaštel Stari- Dječji karneval, 3.2.2013. - rodin stand

## zrinka

3.2. 2013 dodjite u Kaštel Stari na Dječji  karneval! Događaj je vezan na 32. dječju pokladnu povorku 03.02. 2013 u  vremenu od 10:00 do 15:00 h. U sklopu povorke organizirati će se i  dječji „Pazar“ sa rukotvorinama, igračkama, zdravom hranom,  antikvitetima, a i djeca će prodavati svoje stvari. Za sada su dolazak  potvrdile udruge: RODA, Levanat, Kaštelanski suveniri, Lipa Dalmacija,  Udruga tjelesnih invalida Kaštela, BZ Etno Eko Zagora-More i mnogi  drugi.......dođite, preuzmite nase brosure, popricajte s nasim  clanicama, opipajte platnene pelene i saznajte o njima ....vidimo se!  :Klap:

----------


## zhabica

:Very Happy:

----------


## trampolina

Hvala na info, stižemo  :Very Happy:

----------

